# An epic meet is coming: Lordstown Tour - Spring 2013



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

Extremely tempting, I'll look into this.

Thanks for the info lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will be attending, 100% for sure.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

As much as I would enjoy this, I will not be attending. Unless I suddenly become independently wealthy, my job and family ensure that I don't have time for a cross country vacation.

However, I eagerly look forward to pictures, videos, etc.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in the same situation as Beachernaut. The funny thing is that I could drive from Denver to Lordstown for less than the air fare - thank you Chevy for the ECO MT.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

This is nice. I would like to try and make this. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am definitely interested. Obviously will ultimately come down to the day whether or not it will work for me but count me in!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If it wasn't 19 hours away, I'd be in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm only 5 hours away. If you could set the date for a Friday or something, I could probably attend 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Only three hours from me, I am in. April is a bit better than March for that area. It is still quite nippy in March (although there is no road work going on in March for road trippers)


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I can do it in mid march. My schedule sucks (military) so if that works for everyone then great, if nit dont stress over me lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in 100 percent March or April is fine with me I have 2 weeks worth of vacation I can use just need a month or so notice to get the time off. I'm only 6 or 7 hours away.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm in 100 percent March or April is fine with me I have 2 weeks worth of vacation I can use just need a month or so notice to get the time off. I'm only 6 or 7 hours away.


I'll try to get something finalized as far as a date no later than the end of January.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll try to get something finalized as far as a date no later than the end of January.


We can drive down highway there all cruzes. like the motorcycles do. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

only 5hrs for me, I'm very tempted! I would love to see the home of the Cruze!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll try to get something finalized as far as a date no later than the end of January.


Sounds good that should be enough notice for me.. By March or April we will be able to see the new Eco-D being built...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in! (again :th_coolio:, lol).. Mark me down.

BTW Andrei, did you ever get your and your wife's 'care packages'?? I'm still waiting for mine..


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would love to try this also. Sounds very interesting. I hear stories about how my uncle used to work for Fisher Body in the 60s + 70s. I am only in Cincinnati @ 4 hour drive.


----------



## rjhipup (Sep 8, 2012)

hey extreme I had some questions I was hoping you could help me with on my cruze could you email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Count me in, I'm only a couple hours away. April would be better unless you really like being outside in cold, windy weather.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like April is the month to shoot for. If we're going to have many people drive up, I'd like to choose a month that is more likely to have decent weather.

Any objections to April?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

April works for me, too.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

April works for me as well.

**As long as its not on the 5th, fiancé would KILL me. (her birthday) hahaha


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

April sounds good

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

April works for me to...


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ya April would be better on my end as well


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Count me in for now and ill see what i can do

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

1 hour away. As long as the day works/i get the time off I will be there.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

This does look like it's going to turn out to be an epic meet! Can't wait!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

April sounds good to me also.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Can I come even though I don't own a Cruze? =(


=D


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Can I come even though I don't own a Cruze? =(
> 
> 
> =D


Yep! 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

thats 7.5 hours from me. wouldn't know anything till we get closer to the deadline. would love to go though.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nelson Ledges is 20 miles away from Lordstown. A track day there is $130 for the day, and they start in late April. Thoughts?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would definitely drive out from New York for a plant tour! Totally epic! Count me in!

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

****, that's a bit too far of a hike for me, considering deadlines I have in April. (Time off then would be a big issue, plus at least one friends' wedding some weekend that month.) A shame though--I am presently in the Quad Cities (Iowa) with Jake and 72+ other Pontiac G8s. 3rd annual this year--its a complete blast!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Canadian ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Nelson Ledges is 20 miles away from Lordstown. A track day there is $130 for the day, and they start in late April. Thoughts?


I think that's a bit much for the typical Cruze owner, especially one who is coming a long ways away. I think at this point, I don't mind sticking to a Lordstown tour and a nice BBQ outside. $130 per person is a bit steep.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Nelson Ledges is 20 miles away from Lordstown. A track day there is $130 for the day, and they start in late April. Thoughts?


I don't think it's a bad idea. As long as whatever is planned is set in stone soon, it'll give everyone several months to start putting a few bucks aside each week.

I'd like to run a track, I'd do it.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Count me in for the track.

...I wonder how many Cruzes I will pass on the way to this meet ^_^



Hatje said:


> Canadian ROAD TRIP!!!


Meet me and we will Cruze down. Last one there is a rotten egg!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly id rather just do the tour and BBQ. makes the most logical sence. (no offence to anyone)
You would have to concider what time the tour starts, how long it will last. prob be a lil diff from when Andrei went as well.

Plus who knows how long the wait will be for the track. $130 is steep and half of the day is already aranged for traveling and the tour. I think we would have a better time just chillin and talking. A track day would be better if the whole day was set for that event only. No need to overshadow the tour anyways, thats already a cool experiece, and we will prob talk acouple hours about what we just saw.lol 

Everybody pitch in a $20 and that should cover food and beverages. just saying

Plus we can play with FIRE!!! lol just kiddin


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I agree


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

i am in just need a date set in stone cant wait to meet some other owners


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

All right. Scratch that idea.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sorry if I missed it but is there an official list of people attending? If theres room I definetly would like to be added as going. I would just plan on a whole day trip, leave early and come home late. I would also like to be part of a caravan from the metro detroit area for others coming from there. Then maybe we could plan to have a common meet place and time near lordstown and all drive to plant together as one big group. Thatd be quite a scene.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im sorry if I missed it but is there an official list of people attending? If theres room I definetly would like to be added as going. I would just plan on a whole day trip, leave early and come home late. I would also like to be part of a caravan from the metro detroit area for others coming from there. Then maybe we could plan to have a common meet place and time near lordstown and all drive to plant together as one big group. Thatd be quite a scene.


I'm very interested as well. Since I just started the new job, I will have accrued some vacation time by April. I think I would prefer to do it in one day as well- it isn't too far away. Would like likely be like a Friday/late in the week? With what I do, it's quite busy/hard to get away early in the week, but it's calmer later on in the week.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I remembered it from my earlier stalking and would love to attend this if there are any spaces left. Wont have any vacation days yet but I can use a "Sick" day. They're worthless anyways because I have to apply for sick days in advanced...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

March would be best for me, since i wont be working and im 10 hours away, so i would do an EPIC road trip !


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Did we ever set the date for this meet? Id like to get planning for this but really need the exact day. I hope this idea hasnt been forgotten either.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is still on. In fact, I spoke on the phone with the president of the union hall and he said we can use their union hall pavilion for the meet to have a cook out. I will be calling him in January again to make plans as it's still too far off to set any dates.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I still very much would like to attend this event when it comes to fruition. First of all, driving out from New York would be awesome, meeting all of you would be better, and lastly seeing where my car was born would be best! It would be kind of like a homecoming for my Cruze!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

When do we find out if we're one of the 40 that get to go or get put on the waiting list for next time?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> When do we find out if we're one of the 40 that get to go or get put on the waiting list for next time?


 Will it be done by production date? 20 from 2011 & 20 from 2012?

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Will it be done by production date? 20 from 2011 & 20 from 2012?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


I think it's up to Xtreme to pick the 40 that gets to go.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I think it's up to Xtreme to pick the 40 that gets to go.


I don't think we have 40 yet that expressed interest in going. I only mentioned that number in case we ended up having way more than 40 people interested by the time the meet actually came around. Since we haven't reached that number yet, anyone that wants to come is free to come.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm interested in this

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope you all know ill be coming!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Hope you all know ill be coming!


i hope you'd be able to drive an hour away lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Me to.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha I'm looking at 22 hrs an 1400 miles

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Would love to make the trip. Depending on when you decide to do this I am 2 hours away from either location that I am likely to be at!!! Sign Me UP!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I found a coupof hotels but there about 18 miles away

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I found a coupof hotels but there about 18 miles away
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


We stayed at a hotel that was fairly close. I don't remember the exact one, but it wasn't bad. In any case, I'm fairly certain we'd call in and reserve a group rate for a hotel nearby as the date draws nearer.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Has that day been decided

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Has that day been decided
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


No, and it won't be decided till some time in January. It's still a long ways away. It will most likely be in April as that will likely provide the best weather.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No, and it won't be decided till some time in January. It's still a long ways away. It will most likely be in April as that will likely provide the best weather.


If it's in April, I wanna see the Great Lakes/Cleveland if I'm driving that far anyway


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> If it's in April, I wanna see the Great Lakes/Cleveland if I'm driving that far anyway


I'll be there the whole weekend, so we'll probably be able to get together with some of the Cruze guys the following day if they want to stick around instead of going home and do some kind of group activity like driving up to the lake and hanging out.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me. It would be awesome to have a mob of cruze roaming about Cleveland. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Would love to go! Our Cruise just left Lordstown for delivery to our dealership. Almost feels like a week before xmas right now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> Would love to go! Our Cruise just left Lordstown for delivery to our dealership. Almost feels like a week before xmas right now.


Congrats on your new Cruze what color & what trim did you get?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

2LT, optioned up like an LTZ. We wanted a manual so the LTZ was not going to work out. Granite Black Met to match my black 06 GP GXP.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So we need to get CruzeTalk stickers 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So we need to get CruzeTalk stickers
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Already have mine


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

On the hotel front, there are a multitude of hotels in Streetsboro which is about 30 minutes away right off the turnpike/I-80 and closer to Akron/Cleveland


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Already have mine


Well get me a pair

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well get me a pair
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Talk to Helena (administrator)

If you requested them now you might get them by the time of the meet lol
Mine took 3 months and couple of PM's to get everything straightened out 
Usually takes about a month or so mine was a lil complicated for some reason haha


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Talk to Helena (administrator)
> 
> If you requested them now you might get them by the time of the meet lol
> Mine took 3 months and couple of PM's to get everything straightened out
> Usually takes about a month or so mine was a lil complicated for some reason haha


I'm getting tired of PMing her about it. Still have no stickers...

In other news, I'm excited for this meet!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm getting tired of PMing her about it. Still have no stickers...
> 
> In other news, I'm excited for this meet!


Did I miss something? When is the meet that everyone is booking hotels or are there plans to do things over the weekend? 

What are these stickers everyone is talking about?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Patman said:


> Did I miss something? When is the meet that everyone is booking hotels or are there plans to do things over the weekend?


I believe Andrei said a few posts ago that nothing is in stone yet, but some time in April seems to work best for most. Why the excitement about hotels now, I'm not sure, but it might be a big trip for some. I don't know if I'll just come for the day or not- it'll depend on the date. But I am close enough (3-4 hours one way) that I could do the drive in one day.



Patman said:


> What are these stickers everyone is talking about?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/3-ch...us-your-cruze-get-free-cruzetalk-sticker.html


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got off of work early and was in the area so I had to drive by. I cant wait to go inside instead of creeping around the outside....


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

I encourage anyone that's on the fence about attending; try your hardest to come! It really is quite a sight to be seen. And as far as hotels go; Austintown is your closet best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

crmcknight said:


> I encourage anyone that's on the fence about attending; try your hardest to come! It really is quite a sight to be seen. And as far as hotels go; Austintown is your closet best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


It's been a while since we've seen you around here 
Yeah can't wait for this to go down!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Count me in. Yes, I'll be driving from Phoenix, some 2,000 miles each way. Four longass days of driving and one day of fun, wheeee!

"This must be what going mad feels like." -Simon Tam


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Im about to move back up to Nova, so I will only be 5 hours away too. Count me in


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The turnout for this is really picking up! I'm excited! This really is going to be great. Can't wait to get the gears in motion in January and get a date finalized. I'll go through this thread hopefully this week and get a head count.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea hopefully ill still have my cruze then


Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't forget to count me in. I need at least a month notice so I can get the time off work.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

For everybody who's interested I'd reccomend subscribing to this thread with weekly email updates so you dont miss anything!


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Count me in. Yes, I'll be driving from Phoenix, some 2,000 miles each way. Four longass days of driving and one day of fun, wheeee!


Holy crap!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys are so lucky, unfotunetly i can't make it :-( but do take a mass amount of pictures and video


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Count me in. Yes, I'll be driving from Phoenix, some 2,000 miles each way. Four longass days of driving and one day of fun, wheeee!
> 
> "This must be what going mad feels like." -Simon Tam


Hey you should meet me in Amarillo we can drive together 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've updated the original post to include a list of the people that are coming and those who are interested. If you need to be moved to a list other than the one I put you in, let me know. If you want to come or are interested, let me know and I can include you. So far, we have 21 confirmed people who are coming, and 4 that are interested, for a total of 25, which is well below the 40 maximum we can have.

This is a meet you won't want to miss out on, and hopefully one we can have every year.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Question can I bring my wife or a guest? (Wife will kill me if I don't at least ask)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Question can I bring my wife or a guest? (Wife will kill me if I don't at least ask)


I will be bringing my wife, so yes. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds Like fun and only a couple hours away! I'm in on this too!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As of now, I'll be coming by myself (just in case you want to get an idea of head counts).


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool! I'm defintely coming! Hoping maybe I can bring my wife but she probably wont want to come. Shes not that into car stuff.
UPDATE: Wife surprised me and said yes to coming with me!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone here wants to bring their wife or girlfriend along, just let me know and I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely interested + girlfriend. It's about a 4.5 hour drive, but have friends in the area.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I may be a possible +1. Depends on her class schedule after December - I'll get back to you.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am in. Heck I don't live that far from Lordstown anyway.:go:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's going to be a 9 hour plus drive for me but I am so psyched to go! I know others are coming from farther away than I am but I seldom venture too far from home that's why I'm excited!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

> 4. I need input on what we can do afterward. We can hang around at the park (usually ends up in a great time for all from my experience), or go someplace else. Remember, these meets are about the people, not just the cars. It's the cars that bring us together, but we can spend all the time we want talking about them on this board. Putting a name to a face and getting to know people on a more personal level is what makes these meets so great.
> 
> 5. I need input on a backup plan in case the weather doesn't cooperate. Is there an automotive museum nearby, or some other indoor activity?


 Bored in my hotel so I figured I'd throw a few more ideas out there. As far as parks go, If people want to be staying in Cleveland rather than Youngstown then the obvious park is the Cuyahoga Valley National Park. Has one of my favorite roads there (Hines Hill Road), Its a short sweet downhill curvy road that's fun to blow down. Cleveland also has a fantastic MetroPark system with shelters and grills and the such. Another park I know of is north of Streetsboro were I used to live (and were theres a good amount of hotels) Is Tinkers Creek State Park In my experience it is rarely busy and has a shelter and other things.

Of course if worst comes to worst we could just go to the Ford Plant by the Airport and troll around there 

As far as indoor things I'm not sure about any automotive museums but theres the Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame in Cleveland, and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Bored in my hotel so I figured I'd throw a few more ideas out there. As far as parks go, If people want to be staying in Cleveland rather than Youngstown then the obvious park is the Cuyahoga Valley National Park. Has one of my favorite roads there (Hines Hill Road), Its a short sweet downhill curvy road that's fun to blow down. Cleveland also has a fantastic MetroPark system with shelters and grills and the such. Another park I know of is north of Streetsboro were I used to live (and were theres a good amount of hotels) Is Tinkers Creek State Park In my experience it is rarely busy and has a shelter and other things.
> 
> Of course if worst comes to worst we could just go to the Ford Plant by the Airport and troll around there
> 
> As far as indoor things I'm not sure about any automotive museums but theres the Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame in Cleveland, and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton.


Not sure if you saw this, but the president of the union hall in the area offered to host the meet for us. They said they have a very nice outdoor pavilion with a couple of grilles and we could have a cookout. I'll be calling him shortly after new years to get a date set for this.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not sure if you saw this, but the president of the union hall in the area offered to host the meet for us. They said they have a very nice outdoor pavilion with a couple of grilles and we could have a cookout. I'll be calling him shortly after new years to get a date set for this.


Sounds good I can't wait...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Id love to attend this. Ive been trying to get ahold of Tom for the past two weeks and cant ever get him on the phone. Im heading through there mid february to head to new york and then florida for a weeks races. I wish i could get a tour then or with a group. Put me on this list please. Thanks


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ah yes I do remember seeing that now...then bump for new people to see this


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I totally meant to post on this a while back. Xtreme, if it's still a possibility, I'd love to get in on this. Would be cool to meet some of you guys, not to mention the tour would be awesome! Definitely worth the drive. Only about 6 hours for me from Toronto. I've got some vacation hours that are just asking to be used!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Id love to attend this. Ive been trying to get ahold of Tom for the past two weeks and cant ever get him on the phone. Im heading through there mid february to head to new york and then florida for a weeks races. I wish i could get a tour then or with a group. Put me on this list please. Thanks


Tom seems to be a very busy guy. He will sometimes take up to 2 weeks to respond to an email I send him. 



oMAHONEYo said:


> I totally meant to post on this a while back. Xtreme, if it's still a possibility, I'd love to get in on this. Would be cool to meet some of you guys, not to mention the tour would be awesome! Definitely worth the drive. Only about 6 hours for me from Toronto. I've got some vacation hours that are just asking to be used!


I think this will be great for the community. A lot of us will be able to see each other in person and put a face and a personality to the name. It will be fun for all and will make us a tighter-knit community.


I added both of you to the list. We now have 30 confirmed attendees and 5 more that are interested "maybes." Getting a bit close to that 40 member limit, but I know the plans will not work for everyone so some people will have to back out at the last minute, so I'm not yet worried about not having enough spots. If anyone else is interested in going, let me know and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

X,

Please add me to the list as well. My attendance is dependent on the date selected, but I don't expect to have a problem getting the time off, and it's less than a 3 hour trip for me.

Sounds like a great time!

Terry


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

terrym said:


> X,
> 
> Please add me to the list as well. My attendance is dependent on the date selected, but I don't expect to have a problem getting the time off, and it's less than a 3 hour trip for me.
> 
> ...


I added you to the list.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Only a 5 hour drive? Im in! My best times are weekends in the Summer season



*Edit*
Also, why not a meet in the good 'ol Motor city? We have the Orion Plant, GM HQ, blah blah blah. And we could always troll the Chrysler HQ here in Auburn Hills, MI by us all filling the parking lot with cruzes and attending the museum like thing they have next to the HQ

*Edit*
If anyone is in the Michigan area and is coming down PM me and we can meet and cruze their!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Only a 5 hour drive? Im in! My best times are weekends in the Summer season
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why not a meet in the good 'ol Motor city? We have the Orion Plant, GM HQ, blah blah blah. And we could always troll the Chrysler HQ here in Auburn Hills, MI by us all filling the parking lot with cruzes and attending the museum like thing they have next to the HQ


Got you added! That brings us to 32.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> *Edit* If anyone is in the Michigan area and is coming down PM me and we can meet and cruze their!


Yes! Get your Cruze gangs ready!! We will be like grocery getter bikers! Imagine that... a mob of 5+ modded Cruzes swarming people on the highway, LOL! Kidding.. (or am I?) Anyone passing Buffalo on I-90 PM me!!!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Yes! Get your Cruze gangs ready!! We will be like grocery getter bikers! Imagine that... a mob of 5+ modded Cruzes swarming people on the highway, LOL! Kidding.. (or am I?) Anyone passing Buffalo on I-90 PM me!!!


Yeah a gang of modded cruzes would be awesome! Maybe call a local news team and have them film us on the highway :th_coolio:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm good for April also.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

So how many people will want to ask to sit and listen to Xtreme's audio? I think that will be the true highlight haha.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

****, i know i wouldnt win, but ill challenge him to an audio-off :th_coolio:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heck if all goes according to plan there will be a "certian tournament" between Andrei(XR), Ryan(onlytaurus), and myself. (all challengers are welcome)
Sombody bring the Popcorn!!!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is a video of my system when it was in my Trailblazer over the summer (is currently in the cruze now). For some reason the camera stabalize makes some clicking sound, and yes i am a frat boy...dont hate!

The video also doesn't really do them justice. They also sound a lot better in the cruze than they did the TB due to the smaller Enclosed Air Space of the cruze compared to the Open Air Space in the TB.


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Count me in if there is still room. I'll be heading in from Ontario


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Were going to need name tags I thought about a sticker for my car.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

im strongly considering this, its only a 15 hour drive, 1,406 km , would be fun for the gf and i  she wanted to go to new york city,maby i can make this a double tap.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> im strongly considering this, its only a 15 hour drive, 1,406 km , would be fun for the gf and i  she wanted to go to new york city,maby i can make this a double tap.


That's what 870 miles?,,,
That's not bad.
More the better. Especially modded cars! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes I'm anxiously waiting already saving up to come I'm 1400 miles away lets see if I can get there within 3 tanks haha.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Were going to need name tags I thought about a sticker for my car.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


CruzeTalk.com stickers would be perfect


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've updated the list. Right now, we have 34 attendees, which is very close to the 40 maximum that we can have. I will send out PMs to each of these members a month before the meet to make 100% sure that they can come, as some of them may drop out at the last minute. If I don't get a response from any one of the members on the list within 2 weeks of sending out the PM, I'll remove them. Once we hit 40 people, I will add any additional people to a waiting list or contact Tom and see if we can maybe set up two tours. I'll figure that out after the 1st of the new year.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've updated the list. Right now, we have 34 attendees, which is very close to the 40 maximum that we can have. I will send out PMs to each of these members a week before the meet to make 100% sure that they can come, as some of them may drop out at the last minute. If I don't get a response from any one of the members on the list within 2 weeks of sending out the PM, I'll remove them. Once we hit 40 people, I will add any additional people to a waiting list or contact Tom and see if we can maybe set up two tours. I'll figure that out after the 1st of the new year.


Did you mean 2 days of sending out the PM'S?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Did you mean 2 days of sending out the PM'S?


No, I meant to say a month before the meet, and will wait 2 weeks for replies. I've updated my post. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

Count me in, sooner a date is set the better so I can get time off work.
Forgot to ask:
1) Can I bring my better half?

2) Can they accomodated a 3 wheel power scooter?

Bob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Man I'm excited to meet all of you guys and gals that I've come to talk with for almost a year. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Also excited to see what everyone has done with their cars that I can attempt with mine!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bobw said:


> Count me in, sooner a date is set the better so I can get time off work.
> Forgot to ask:
> 1) Can I bring my better half?
> 
> ...


1: yes
2: I'm not sure. My guess is no, just due to the nature of the plant, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a line on a Holiday Inn Express and should be able to get a good rate. The Manager is a friend of a friend. I'll be staying there in a couple of weeks and will get details, proximity to Lordstown, etc. and pass them on.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

put me down as a maybe/interested.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry guys I'll be on a temporary deployment in Iceland, I'll be back on the 27th of April, hopefully there will be another one of these, I'm so sad I'll miss this :-(

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> Sorry guys I'll be on a temporary deployment in Iceland, I'll be back on the 27th of April, hopefully there will be another one of these, I'm so sad I'll miss this :-(
> 
> Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


 I'm sorry that you're not gonna be here for this I was looking forward to meeting you and other members. My father was career military so I can understand how that can happen. On the upside they have some really great off roading in Iceland!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> Sorry guys I'll be on a temporary deployment in Iceland, I'll be back on the 27th of April, hopefully there will be another one of these, I'm so sad I'll miss this :-(
> 
> Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


You're not out just yet. We still have to pick a date, and if no dates in April work for the guys at Lordstown, then we may have to move to May. April is the target due to weather, but no date has been set in stone. I also bought the Farmer's Almanac and need to look through it to check what the long term weather predictions are for the region.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm hopeing for may so I can save up enough.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im 11 hours away and gonna do everything in my power to make it on my own. If it when i got to daytona next year in february that would be cool, if not ill just get a rental cruze and leave my baby here at home =[. Cant trust idiots out of state as far as you can throw em lol. Sorry to all of you but my car is very valuable to me and i have a strong passion for cars...Chevrolets and GM only.=]. Dont mean to offend anyone. Ill just buy a month of onstar directions and connections to get there and back safely and easy. Although its pretty much a straight shot from iowa to there once i get on I-80 and head 700 miles lol.


----------



## braggen88 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in I got some vacation days! and ill save some extra money for gas! 13 hour drive i'm down to make it my first road trip in my new cruze


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

braggen88 said:


> I'm in I got some vacation days! and ill save some extra money for gas! 13 hour drive i'm down to make it my first road trip in my new cruze


I added you to the list, which brings us up to 37.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Almost at 40 better hurry up and get on the list.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

We made our trip to OH this past weekend. We stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in Austintown at 5555 Cerni Place. It's only been open a few months at this point and is very nice. There are restaurants, etc nearby. A friend of a friend is the manager.

According to Bing it's 7.7 miles or 10 minutes to the Lordstown factory.

Once the date for the tour is set I can work with the manager to get us a group rate and will pass the info along.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Clump said:


> We made our trip to OH this past weekend. We stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in Austintown at 5555 Cerni Place. It's only been open a few months at this point and is very nice. There are restaurants, etc nearby. A friend of a friend is the manager.
> 
> According to Bing it's 7.7 miles or 10 minutes to the Lordstown factory.
> 
> Once the date for the tour is set I can work with the manager to get us a group rate and will pass the info along.


Sweet

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this. I have goals for my Cruze to be completed before the meet. Been tossing around ideas for filming all our cruze roaming the roads and highways etc. Gonna be a blast! 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. I have goals for my Cruze to be completed before the meet. Been tossing around ideas for filming all our cruze roaming the roads and highways etc. Gonna be a blast!
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


Me too I want to be lowered and new grille maybe one more item aftee that was hoping rims but can't afford then ue

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Clump said:


> We made our trip to OH this past weekend. We stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in Austintown at 5555 Cerni Place. It's only been open a few months at this point and is very nice. There are restaurants, etc nearby. A friend of a friend is the manager.
> 
> According to Bing it's 7.7 miles or 10 minutes to the Lordstown factory.
> 
> Once the date for the tour is set I can work with the manager to get us a group rate and will pass the info along.


I will be interested in the kind of group rate they can give us. Holiday Inn is usually fairly expensive.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I have to have 3 hotel reservations 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea I have to have 3 hotel reservations
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Well I don't think we will have a problem having 30 reservations.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well I don't think we will have a problem having 30 reservations.


I meant two reservations in Missouri I'm 20 hrs away

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I will be interested in the kind of group rate they can give us. Holiday Inn is usually fairly expensive.


We paid $89 last weekend. It should be around that or better.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Clump said:


> We paid $89 last weekend. It should be around that or better.


That's not bad.
I remember paying $115 for a Sheraton hotel out in Cali and that was a military rate.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just looking it up on mapquest, I didn't realize I was only 6-7 hours away from Lordstown (depending on which route I take)! I might actually be able to make the meet depending on my finances at the time and work schedule.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> That's not bad.
> I remember paying $115 for a Sheraton hotel out in Cali and that was a military rate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


We paid $45 or $50 using an online reservation at the inn nearest to the plant. It was about 5 minutes away. We'll have to shop around when the time comes. Holiday Inn is nice, but many people will be paying a bit on gas and food to get out to the meet, and the more affordable we can make it, the better.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey X, can you add me to the interested list for now? Thanks! Really hope I can make it whenever a date and time are finalized.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey X, can you add me to the interested list for now? Thanks! Really hope I can make it whenever a date and time are finalized.


Done. I hope you'll be able to make it!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Once everything is finalized, sending out an email to all those interested is a good idea.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Once everything is finalized, sending out an email to all those interested is a good idea.


Yep, I mentioned earlier that I'll be doing that. I don't want any retired members using tour slots since we only have 40.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

i am in i will be attending if there is space


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Done. I hope you'll be able to make it!


Thanks XR, me too! It'll be nice to start meeting the Cruzetalk family and putting some faces to names, lol!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks XR, me too! It'll be nice to start meeting the Cruzetalk family and putting some faces to names, lol!


Ditto

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

If anyone plans on passing through Columbus It'd be great to have some cruzing partners to the meet


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm gonna say the same as rmass for anyone from Ontario! 

I'm hoping to get the cruzetalk decals by then - I got the forge decal today with the BOV, but it sadly doesn't do the LS anygood. No little decal for the 1.8 yet :'(




Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> I'm hoping to get the cruzetalk decals by then


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


>



Haha, a little of both! I suppose my wait hasn't been that long.. 7 or so months!

But seriously, we're going to look pretty snazzy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it would be hilarious if we all suited up, blazer, slacks, dress shirt, and tie. That would be snazzy.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it would be hilarious if we all suited up, blazer, slacks, dress shirt, and tie. That would be snazzy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Haha, a little of both! I suppose my wait hasn't been that long.. 7 or so months!
> 
> But seriously, we're going to look pretty snazzy.


I guess I have no room to complain at only about four months!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> View attachment 9659


I should print that out and put it in the car! If I ever did use the vanity mirror, that would be the place to stick it.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been waiting over a year for my CruzeTalk sticker


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Only a few more months to go I can't wait.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I must admit I'm pretty psyched too!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I really cant wait for this, gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Me (4?)!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How long does the tour of the plant last? (Just curious)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm actually extremely tempted to go, too bad its not in the summer so I can. I've always wanted to do a road trip to the east coast, especially to go to New Hampshire where I was born. Ah well, I guess I'll skip out on this one, I mean it is a 5k mile round trip xD


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> How long does the tour of the plant last? (Just curious)


For 40 people? Probably 2 hours.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> If anyone plans on passing through Columbus It'd be great to have some cruzing partners to the meet


Convoy!

What's the proper term for a group of Cruzes?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Convoy!
> 
> What's the proper term for a group of Cruzes?


Cruzin' Cruzen?


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm still in... keep me posted!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Count me in... + GF (also cruze owner haha)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Count me in... + GF (also cruze owner haha)


That should make you too 39&40.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Count me in... + GF (also cruze owner haha)





2013Cruze said:


> That should make you too 39&40.


Indeed, that does make 40!

A note to everyone here: if you still want to come, definitely let me know and I'll put you on the waiting list. I'll be touching base with everyone a month before the date, and I'm fairly certain there will be some people dropping out due to either change of plans or something else that might come up.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good idea XR. Just a sidenote here. Mrs. NYCruze2012 will NOT be attending our little soiree in April. I'll be going stag to this event. Looks like we're back to 39.

Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well my stickers will hopefully be here before lordstown meet just got a pm from Hanna thwy will be shiped within the next week

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tell her to send extras so I can have one! It'd be nice if they'd send a bunch to XR to pass out at the meet


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well my stickers will hopefully be here before lordstown meet just got a pm from Hanna thwy will be shiped within the next week
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Hmm, no PM to me


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Tell her to send extras so I can have one! It'd be nice if they'd send a bunch to XR to pass out at the meet


Just asked 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Tell her to send extras so I can have one! It'd be nice if they'd send a bunch to XR to pass out at the meet


I second that I would like one too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I second that I would like one too.


I'm waiting on a reply but maybe xr would have better luck

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I last sent a message asking if there was an update on 11/14 and still haven't heard anything back.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm waiting on a reply but maybe xr would have better luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Hopefully he can come though for us XR seems to have good connections.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

count me in still xtremerevolution. Just wish it was on the date im already on the road to daytona and not having to make another trip to just ohio but it is what it is i guess. Been trying to get ahold of tom at gm and nothing. Cant ever get him on the phone. Just want to ask him about my situation and a tour possible in february for me since im a college student.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Hopefully he can come though for us XR seems to have good connections.


Helena is a she, but I will bring up the issue with her and see if we can get some of these expedited. 



chevycruze2012 said:


> count me in still xtremerevolution. Just wish it was on the date im already on the road to daytona and not having to make another trip to just ohio but it is what it is i guess. Been trying to get ahold of tom at gm and nothing. Cant ever get him on the phone. Just want to ask him about my situation and a tour possible in february for me since im a college student.


Good to hear. Tom seems to have become quite busy lately. I haven't made much contact with him in the last month, so I'm not sure how available he is. It did not appear to me that he gives out tours on a regular basis. I have a personal relationship with him, so it wasn't just business. 



In other news, I'll be calling the UAW Hall President tomorrow to start making plans for a date for the meet. I have a feeling this will be pretty big.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Helena is a she, but I will bring up the issue with her and see if we can get some of these expedited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i did try him and didnt get him, so i called HR department and they said try him after the 7th since they are shutting the plant down for a week i guess ?? Thats good you have that type of connections though. It would be awesome if i could send him an email if possible but maybe/hopefully i can get him after next week. Yeah a security guard said that too...they hadnt done much tours since 9/11, which totally blows donkey=[. Im really looking forward to this meet.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah, i did try him and didnt get him, so i called HR department and they said try him after the 7th since they are shutting the plant down for a week i guess ??


They are closed this week for the end of holiday downtime/vacation, as are most plants. I just checked and it looks like they are planning to start up again next week, so that's probably why they told you after Monday 1/7.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah i would agree with you Sunline Fan. I want to just atleast talk to tom for once and let him know im already coming through there in mid february and see if there is any way in **** i get a little tour. Im going to New York, pittsburgh, D.C, and daytona beach florida. Daytona is the main trip for the 500 race and a whole weeks worth of races. Just thought since im coming through there i might as well stop at GM while im at it and get a tour if possible. Id even pay. IDC...i need to see this place.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I on the list of the 40 or am I on the waitlist XR


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Am I on the list of the 40 or am I on the waitlist XR


I haven't yet exceeded 40, so nobody is on thr waiting list right now.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the finalized dates of this tour? I would really like to go and I saw a few pages back something about april

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I've been waiting over a year for my CruzeTalk sticker


I am still waiting g for mine as well.

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

silverls said:


> What is the finalized dates of this tour? I would really like to go and I saw a few pages back something about april


Not finalized yet, going to be soon.

We should get some vendors to donate some items for a raffle because who doesn't like free stuff


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Not finalized yet, going to be soon.
> 
> We should get some vendors to donate some items for a raffle because who doesn't like free stuff


No joke

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry guys. With the recent Illinois Chicago corrupt legislators, I've been dealing with this all-weapons ban they are trying to put in place and my phone has been making calls almost non-stop. I should be able to make some calls on Monday and get some options for dates figured out. 

A raffle would be great to have. We'll have to ask our vendors if they would be willing to set that up for us.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Still either way should be very cool and very excited about going!

Sent from my Telephunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Still either way should be very cool and very excited about going!
> 
> Sent from my Telephunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


Ditto

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> We should get some vendors to donate some items for a raffle because who doesn't like free stuff


I did just that for a trailer rally in '08. Reached out to just over 100 different OEM and aftermarket suppliers to the RV/towing/camping industry. About half responded. Quite a few sent paperwork to hand out, some sent samples to give to everyone, and more than I expected sent paperwork for everyone along with 1-4 bigger ticket items to use for a raffle, which I hadn't planned on doing. 

Here's most of it spread out in the basement:










I filled up three huge boxes of a total of 35 goodie bags (using those yellow CW bags) and then still had all the extra stuff for the raffle. The Excursion was rather packed for the nine hour trip to central PA. The following year, I had someone else collect the stuff and bring it all, but I still did the soliciting. Over 50 bags that year and even more stuff. The UPS guy got to know both of us REALLY well...

Big props to Stoner's Invisible Glass. I really like their trim shine and Invisible Glass. They sent samples, paperwork, and four inflatable Stoner product cans. One was basically an inflatable girlfriend, because it was ~5' tall!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I see the April thing and if it is after April 12th then I am definately prepared to go. I go on leave back to Pittsburgh on the 12th and will be there til may 1st when I leave for bahrain

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

i cannot wait for this event/meet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep a close eye on this thread in the next week guys. I will be posting updates as I make contact with the guys at Lordstown. 

Also keep a close eye in this section for polls that I will be creating to help us decide on a date once we have some options.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've made contact with the president of the UAW Union Hall and will be receiving a call back tomorrow in the AM. Gears are turning guys!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweetness

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've made contact with the president of the UAW Union Hall and will be receiving a call back tomorrow in the AM. Gears are turning guys!


Sounds good can't wait. I'm already counting the days.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> i cannot wait for this event/meet.



Any word on the exact date or did I miss something. Where are we meeting?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Any word on the exact date or did I miss something. Where are we meeting?


These details will be discussed tomorrow morning. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im getting excited for this meet. I just hope my boss will be so nice to let me have a few days off work to come join the party =]. Ill be tuning in for the news. Thanks XtremeRevolution.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Xtreme any updates yet?


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Extreme still room for me! Sorry I didn't confirm earlier, Way busy!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A date has been set at Lordstown. Pending confirmation from the UAW hall that it works for everyone. When I get the confirmation, I'll let you all know and will update the initial thread.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread has been around for some time and is so long, I think you better bring attention to the date by starting a new thread.

Or edit the thread title.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A date has been set at Lordstown. Pending confirmation from the UAW hall that it works for everyone. When I get the confirmation, I'll let you all know and will update the initial thread.


Awesome! I told my boss that a date had been picked today and she now wants me to do a presentation on the tour/meet when I get back!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Awesome! I told my boss that a date had been picked today and she now wants me to do a presentation on the tour/meet when I get back!


Wtf thats hilarious were do you work. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Wtf thats hilarious were do you work.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


We represent a wheel manufacturer, make sure all the plants get their wheels when they need them. They used to ship to Lordstown for the Cobalt/Ion before me, but we don't have anything for the Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> We represent a wheel manufacturer, make sure all the plants get their wheels when they need them. They used to ship to Lordstown for the Cobalt/Ion before me, but we don't have anything for the Cruze.


**** yea that's awesome 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Pending confirmation from Glenn Johnson (President of UAW 1112 Hall), the date will be May 16th. This date falls on a Thursday. I will create a new thread when I get a confirmation with more details.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Pending confirmation from Glenn Johnson (President of UAW 1112 Hall), the date will be May 16th. This date falls on a Thursday. I will create a new thread when I get a confirmation with more details.


Why a Thursday? It not being on a Friday or weekend might really limit people who can make it now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Why a Thursday? It not being on a Friday or weekend might really limit people who can make it now.


This date was chosen due to the availability of people. Glenn mentioned that many people take Fridays off. I sent Tom an e-mail to check if Friday would be possible.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet an extra month to save more money

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Pending confirmation from Glenn Johnson (President of UAW 1112 Hall), the date will be May 16th. This date falls on a Thursday. I will create a new thread when I get a confirmation with more details.


im out. I will already be in Bahrain


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

silverls said:


> im out. I will already be in Bahrain


That sucks I will take tons of phoyoand videos for y'all that wont make it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im still gonna try and make it. Just hope its falls on the weekend i dont work. I would have to leave iowa wednesday morning, no later than early afternoon. If for some reason i cant ill be sure to let you all know. But i think i should be able to, since i have a cool boss. Afterall i work at an auto parts store. Speaking of that, does anyone have a part question about their cruze i can answer for you. Prices, ideas, suggestions, etc..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> im out. I will already be in Bahrain


What dates would you be available? This date isn't set in stone. It's the date that works best for the guys at the Lordstown plant, but we still need a confirmation from Glenn.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure if I can make a Thursday. It would mean driving up Wednesday and taking off Friday too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Not sure if I can make a Thursday. It would mean driving up Wednesday and taking off Friday too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Yeah, that was my biggest concern too. I'll see if I can push to get a Friday set up.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a short window XR, anytime between april 14 and May 1. I realized from the begining that it was a small window though that is why I haven't really been active in planning here. so if its not a possibility I will live on. lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have a short window XR, anytime between april 14 and May 1. I realized from the begining that it was a small window though that is why I haven't really been active in planning here. so if its not a possibility I will live on. lol.


I'm fairly certain it won't be our last Lordstown national meet, and who knows, maybe not the only one we'll have this year.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vulpinethrone31 would like to be put on the waiting list to go on the trip, i am 100% go.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I would still try to make it regardless, but with such limited vacation time, I'd prefer not to use up 2/5 of it. I don't know what all would happen that evening, but with a ~4 hour drive back, I wouldn't want to drive all the way home and then have to get up early for work the next morning. Since Lordstown doesn't do much on the weekends, I realize it needs to be a Friday though.

I can't do May 3rd (probably) and 24th (for sure) though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Friday works best for us also. I would only have to ask for 2 days off because I don't work weekends.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I shot another e-mail over to my contact at Lordstown and expressed the concerns people have made here regarding a Thursday meet. It is a bit of an awkward time during the week, so hopefully we can find a Friday that will work just as well. I'll keep you posted and will let you know when I get a response.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just curious, will anyone from GM Marketing be there to document this meet?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Just curious, will anyone from GM Marketing be there to document this meet?


Maybe. I know I'll be sending out invites to all of my contacts at GM.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm fairly certain it won't be our last Lordstown national meet, and who knows, maybe not the only one we'll have this year.


maybe by the next one I will be rolling up in another brand new Cruze lol

cause as of now I would have to drive an impreza. so out of place lol


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

silverls said:


> maybe by the next one I will be rolling up in another brand new Cruze lol
> 
> cause as of now I would have to drive an impreza. so out of place lol


At a pirate-themed Halloween party I attended a few years ago, one smartass showed up as a ninja. THAT was out of place.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

finaly read this whole thing and i know i am going to be on the waiting list but i am thinking of kinda planning as i am going to be able to go because if the people on the wait list get added a couple weeks out from the trip because other spot opened it might be to late by then for most people to just pick up and leave. what do yall think


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

vulpinethrone31 said:


> finaly read this whole thing and i know i am going to be on the waiting list but i am thinking of kinda planning as i am going to be able to go because if the people on the wait list get added a couple weeks out from the trip because other spot opened it might be to late by then for most people to just pick up and leave. what do yall think


I am 90% sure you will have a slot open. silverls for example won't be able to make it unless Lordstown gives me a date in his window, so he'll likely be off the list, leaving you as the only person on the waiting list, and I'm fairly certain a few more people will drop out as well as the time grows nearer. If you want to come, plan on coming.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Xtreme gonna be awesome...i am coming from SC so anybody around wanna get a group of cars goin up there let me know


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool video found on youtube that shows the cruze production/manufacturing in action. Looks pretty sweet! I would love to get my hands on a shirt like the one the woman in this video has (3:14 - 3:21). Any chances you could make that happen XR?! lol

Chevrolet Cruze Manufacturing Footage - YouTube


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Cool video found on youtube that shows the cruze production/manufacturing in action. Looks pretty sweet! I would love to get my hands on a shirt like the one the woman in this video has (3:14 - 3:21). Any chances you could make that happen XR?! lol



lol im in on the shirt ..cant wait to see it


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I second that XR make the shirt thing happen...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Xtreme any updates yet?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Hey Xtreme any updates yet?


I was just avout to ask that.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I was just avout to ask that.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Still waiting on a response from my contact at Lordstown...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Cool video found on youtube that shows the cruze production/manufacturing in action. Looks pretty sweet! I would love to get my hands on a shirt like the one the woman in this video has (3:14 - 3:21). Any chances you could make that happen XR?! lol
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Manufacturing Footage - YouTube


I'm impressed. The opening shot reminded me of I-395 coming out of DC in the afternoons, only without the tires. Movement was about the same speed. I can certainly see how some of the minor odd adjustments people have had to make can occur during the final assembly process.

I want the shirt as well.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I want a shirt to but I don't think it will be hard for gm to give out 40 shirts I mean I think we already paid for one lol.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If I don't hear anything back from my contact at Lordstown by Monday morning, I'll shoot him another e-mail, at which time I'll also ask him about the shirt.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If I don't hear anything back from my contact at Lordstown by Monday morning, I'll shoot him another e-mail, at which time I'll also ask him about the shirt.


Now you have done so much for this community I myself don't want to keep saying oh xr will be able to do it so if you need any help with anything let me know.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If I don't hear anything back from my contact at Lordstown by Monday morning, I'll shoot him another e-mail, at which time I'll also ask him about the shirt.


That doesn't surprise me. You could mass email two dozen people at a plant and not get a single one to respond. Just have to keep on them until they do. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

awesome the shirts are in play lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shirts? Did somebody say shirts? I would love one!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I decided to check back with Tom this morning, and I got a response. They are having a big meeting next week on Tuesday to discuss special events planning. I'll find out more details after they have their meeting.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I decided to check back with Tom this morning, and I got a response. They are having a big meeting next week on Tuesday to discuss special events planning. I'll find out more details after they have their meeting.


Sounds good. Lets all hope we can get a Friday meet.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope we get some news today on a date. Maybe they will let us get those shirts to??? lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Had anyone attempted to convince a couple of vendors to help us with a raffle

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't ask about the shirts yet. I will ask about that soon. First things first right now; getting a date set and getting the union hall to host us. We can talk about shirts and stuff after we have a date set. 

I'll probably hear something later today or some time tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A date has been set. Please continue discussion here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...onal-lordstown-meet-2013-friday-may-17th.html


----------

